# cognitive-enhancers: nootropics



## Farther (Jan 20, 2013)

I realize this isn't a popular subject, but I've been wondering about it for a while. It seems that nootropics are somewhat 'underrated' or fall into a smaller category than they should. It also seems that many users of these substances have good results from them. Which makes me question why they aren't more popular, especially if they are known to provide anti anxiety properties, creativity, sometimes lucid dreams, better memory, mood, etc. So I'm wondering if any sufferers of dp/dr have seen improvements from using them, not only in the areas I just mentioned, but in dp/dr symptoms too.The one nootropic I'm particularly interested in is Noopept.

Any personal experience/input would be appreciated.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> Which makes me question why they aren't more popular, especially if they are known to provide anti anxiety properties, creativity, sometimes lucid dreams, better memory, mood, etc.


Probably because you can get the same effects through regular physical exercise, which unlike drugs doesn't have adverse side effects.


----------



## Farther (Jan 20, 2013)

Haumea said:


> Probably because you can get the same effects through regular physical exercise, which unlike drugs doesn't have adverse side effects.


Actually most nootropics such as piracetam and noopept have little to no side effects. Those side effects reported are somewhat insignificant in scale to the benefits. Exercise is always a good thing. But exercise can't target certain things in the brain as accurately and specifically as medication. And exercise intensifies my feelings of depersonalization which is why I can't enjoy it as much as others. My guess as to why they aren't widely used is because the modern idea of a 'smart drug' is something like adderall, which just increases focus and/or attention span. Nootropics are different in that some can encourage neurogenesis, or neuron growth within the brain. Which translates to markedly increased intelligence, memory, and fluency; both mentally and physically.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, it's a 6 week study that you're referring to. What are the long term consequences of taking a nootropic? I don't know and neither do you.



> Nootropics are different in that some can encourage neurogenesis, or neuron growth within the brain.


No different than exercise. See here.



> And exercise intensifies my feelings of depersonalization which is why I can't enjoy it as much as others.


I keep hearing people complain of this, but when you dig into what they're actually doing, it's the wrong activity or approach.


----------



## Farther (Jan 20, 2013)

Haumea said:


> Well, it's a 6 week study that you're referring to. What are the long term consequences of taking a nootropic? I don't know and neither do you.
> 
> No different than exercise. See here.
> 
> I keep hearing people complain of this, but when you dig into what they're actually doing, it's the wrong activity or approach.


This is a topic based on nootropics, and about pers onal experience with them. However, I appreciate your input so thanks. I'm really just wondering about peoples' success with some of the ones I mentioned. That's all.


----------



## Farther (Jan 20, 2013)

DeuS_Ex_MachiNA said:


> Nootropics I believe are fake, especially neurozan


Not true. Noopept is a prescription drug in all of Russia and some European countries. They are much more than placebo and have proven to be very effective at treating and enhancing many aspects of the mind. Their effects are in no way obvious, but subtle in a way that affects numerous parts of life. Some people even speak of vision improvement, along with the other senses. I respect your opinion. I don't know about neurozan or modafinil, or any others in that group. I do know that they can be dangerous, unlike your classics like choline, piracetam, noopept, etc.


----------

